
Keyboard sniffers to steal data - epi0Bauqu
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7681534.stm
======
streety
There was a story a few months ago about being able to figure out which keys
were pressed by the sound they made. Does anyone know how that story
developed? If it was validated then I'm not sure this new attack vector really
changes anything.

------
zandorg
I can read passwords over someone's shoulder while they're being typed in.
However, I usually look away to avoid temptation (University lecturer's root,
etc).

------
jason
This known vector has been around. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TEMPEST>

------
nikils
so iphone/virtual-keyboard is more secure ?

~~~
bayleo
Not necessarily... electromagnetic eavesdropping on LCD monitors has been
proven possible as well. We're all going to get exposed!

If you're interested the following is a link to a paper on Van Eck phreaking
LCD monitors:

<http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/pet2004-fpd.pdf>

